# Seachem Prime - How much to use - please help ASAP!!!



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

I am adding water to my 5 gallon and got Seachem Prime.

I was reading the side and it says 1 capful (10ml) for 400 L (100 gallons).

I still fill my tanks up by the bucket so I tryed to do the math in my head but want to make surethat Im correct as this is a serious part of keeping fish.

The bucket is 16 L, so I was have a small measurer and the lowest it goes is .6 ml .

Is .6 ML enough of Seachem Prime to neautralize the clorine, chlorimine, etc in a 16 L bucket ?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Ok... you didnt read ALL the instructions. read them again.

It clearly says in the instructions that you can use each thread in the screw on cap to indicate roughly 10 gallons. Just use 10 gallons worth and you're fine.


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

*?*

Why 10 gallons worth, I am only filling up 16 L .

If you mean dump 10 gallons worth into the tank and then use Seachem Prime, I cant do that because there are fish in the tank and it would kill them since the water is no decholrinated or anything


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Stop. 

Re-reread the instructions.

Its a 5 gallon tank.. You can safely use 10 gallons worth of De-clor in a 5 gallon tank and pour the water straight in (before you dechlor it).

and I'm going to say this again for good measure.

Read the instructions on the bottle again.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Oh, and you can fill a tank with water that has chlorine in it... just make sure you put in your prime after the fact and dose for the entire tank volume.. Chlorine doesnt kill instantly... If it did.. then using a Python would be deadly.


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

*Its a 55 gallon*

Its a 55 gallon not a 5


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

*ALso*

I got the 2 L of Seachem Prime and no where on the instructions on the side does it say anythign about the cap thing

In my cap there is no lines


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

DIRECTIONS: Use 1 capful (5 mL) for each 200 L (50 gallons*) of new water. For smaller doses, please note each cap thread is approx. 1 mL). This dose removes approximately 0.6 mg/L ammonia, 3 mg/L chloramine, or 4 mg/L chlorine. May be added to aquarium directly, but better if added to new water first. If adding directly to aquarium, base dose on aquarium volume. Sulfur odor is normal. For exceptionally high chloramine concentrations, a double dose may be used safely. To detoxify nitrite in an emergency, up to 5 times normal dose may be used. If temperature is > 30 °C (86 °F) and chlorine or ammonia levels are low, use a half dose.

http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/Prime.html


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Ahhhh my mistake.. easy enough then... ok so 10ml will treat 100 Gallons.. no worries.... Declorinating isnt an exact science so you dont have to be perfect. You can always use more then you need pretty safely.

The 2 litre containers are a little different... do you have the pump top? The pump top dispences about 10ml per pump...

Basically the smaller bottles use a lid that holds 5ml.. and each thread for the screw threads can be used to measure about 10 gallons worth of Prime. For your 55 Gallon I would just use 5ml every time you do a water change.. and just pour the chlorinated water into the tank...

Somewhere in the instructions it should say how to dose if you are filling the tank directly.... Thats how I do it.. I change 65-75 Gallons of water out of my 135 gallon tank every week and use 3 capfuls of prime (150 gallons worth of dechlor)


----------



## FiberCon (May 22, 2004)

lokobreed said:


> In my cap there is no lines


I believe by "lines" in G's post he means "threads"... Each thread of the cap is about 1ml. 

Anyways, i use 5gal deltangs to fill up my tank and put about half a capful in each before filling it. Never had any issues.


----------

